# Favourite old games.



## Tecdavid (Dec 4, 2011)

The industry may have moved forward leaps and bounds in the last few years, what with spectacular graphics, online play, vaster worlds, and so forth, but that doesn't stop us holding certain games from yesteryear close to our hearts, right?
Anyone have any favourite games from way back when they still enjoy playing today, or would like to play again?


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Dec 4, 2011)

From the spectrum - Bored of the Rings, Cookie and House that Jack Built (there are a ton of others but the 48K finally died last year and we had to put them on the PC).
oop I can't remember I think it was a Amiga ?  They had a Trolls game, the orignal Canon Fodder and the first Worms (we have them on other platforms now)
SNES: Micromachines
PS1: Suikoden, Breath of Fire III, Tomb Raider,  the very first Grand Theft Auto, Alundra
PC:  Sim City, Grim Fandango,

There are others,


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just thinking about old games today (trying to think of Christmas presents, gah).

Made me remember the Sega Megadrive games. Golden Axe and Streets of Rage! Used to love those games. I think I recently tried playing them again and they were really difficult! Lack of millions of buttons to press meant that the difficultly of actually killing stuff by pressing one button was considerably higher!

One game that I can play _endlessly_ is Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Honestly, I will never get bored of that game and have played it more times than I can count. Brilliant game. Except for that damn' Water Temple, of course. Oh, and _Hey, listen! Hey, listen! Hey, listen!_ No! Can't you tell I'm trying to ignore you?!

I still play pokemon all the time, but I admit I am moving with the times and get the new ones when they come out. So I'm playing White at the moment, and the games really are amazing. But I have Red somewhere, and that will always be remembered fondly!

Speaking of the Spectrum, loved Oh Mummy!

Oh, and yeah, the first Grand Theft Auto! Burning little blobby people with the flamethrower, muahaha...


----------



## Talysia (Dec 4, 2011)

I still play a couple of my favourite old games, namely the original Wild Arms, Breath of Fire III, and Final Fantasy VII, although there are lots that I wish I could play again.  Now that I think about it, they're all ps1 RPGs, too:  Suikoden I and II, Star Ocean: the Second Story, Breath of Fire IV, and Grandia.  I'd like to replay Legend of Dragoon, too.

The games I'd really like to play are on the SNES, though:  Illusion of Time, and Terranigma.  I can still remember some of the music from them.

And for the Spectrum - Oh Mummy was one of my favourites, too, along with the Dizzy Egg games.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Dec 4, 2011)

It's my 29th anniversary of becoming a Spectrum 48K owner on the 8th - lol sad I know that or what - Cookie was my first game and I still love it.  Basically a chef firing flour bags to get ingredients into a mixing bowl.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to play Lords of Midnight (C64) again, but it would probably be less good than I remember.

I'm now playing Final Fantasy IV for the first time (on PSP), and enjoying it.

I'd love to be able to play FFVII and the first Tomb Raider again, if I could go back to when they first came out and I had no prior knowledge of them. They both blew my mind at the time.


----------



## Metryq (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not a big gamer, but I had to pick up the original Quake when a friend showed it to me. It was the wacky mixture of horror/middle Earth and science fiction that made me laugh, like an ogre armed with a sack of grenades and a chainsaw in a grim castle rigged with teleporters. 

I made a number of "mod" levels and went completely over the top with invisible floors and teleporters and such. One level had a ring of interconnected teleporters thus forming a "cat's cradle" if one fired a rocket into the nearest one. (Hint: duck after pulling the trigger.)

But my favorite thing was depressurizing on Friday evenings with some co-workers in a Death Match. (A Death Match is several live players against each other, rather than against the computer.) I always racked up the best scores because I was reckless, having just as much fun getting "fragged" as dishing out the damage. The other guys tended to pussyfoot around and play cautiously—which brings me to a couple of my favorite anecdotes.

Quake had weapons and "power-ups" not found in later generations of the game, such as the Ring of Shadows (invisibility) and the Lightning Gun (as it said in the manual, just spray it like a garden hose). One time I saw a pair of eyes running past. I spun around quickly and fired, fragging Roman as he was trying to get behind me. I could hear him yell from his cubical across the hall, "How did you know I was there?!" Unlike many science fiction writers, the makers of Quake knew that if one's eyes were invisible, one would not be able to see. So visible eyes floating along was the one Achilles heel of the Ring of Shadows.

If one gets "fragged" (killed, blown to kibbles) in a Death Match, one "respawns" somewhere in the arena armed with the lowest of weapons (single-barreled shotgun and an axe) and no armor. As one plays, one can pick up more powerful weapons and armor. In this one arena, the quad-barreled machine gun was the penultimate weapon. A quick burst at someone wearing no armor, or first level armor, resulted in an almost instant frag. Back to square one. 

So I got stuck in a loop where Roman was camping in the immediate area where the quad-gun would replenish itself with ammo. Before taking up this position, he also managed to snag himself some red (third level) armor. Even without armor, he'd be able to hold that location until we all grew tired of the self-inflicted deja vu and decided to go home for the weekend. Dave and I didn't stand a chance against that quad-gun.

Then I respawned in the flooded cellar of the castle. Right beside me was the one weapon that topped the quad-gun and showed up only rarely in this arena: the Lightning Gun. But Roman would still able to mow me down before I could take him out. Then I heard two splashes—one after the other—through the game's sound system. Roman must be chasing Dave through the moat upstairs.

According to the manual, one must _never_ fire the Lightning Gun while standing in water. This instantly shorts out the power cells and frags anything in the water. (We're talking chunks of meat flying—the animation was actually kinda funny.) I knew that all water in an arena was "connected," even though it is not contiguous. Water is water. And both of the other players were splashing through the moat...

In an instant, I decided that if I couldn't beat Roman without a tedious and protracted battle, I'd level the playing field for all of us. I jumped into the water in front of me and pulled the trigger. As the haunches of meat exploded on the screen in front of me, I could hear Dave and Roman in their offices across the hall exclaiming loudly, "WHAT THE H*LL JUST HAPPENED?!"

From my laughing—following the thunder clap sound effect—they figured out what I had done. After that, both of them stolidly _refused_ to set one toe in water ever again. Meanwhile I could take all the shortcuts I wanted because I wasn't afraid to play out on the edge.


----------



## Dave (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just going to say that you can't beat _Space Invaders, Asteroids, Breakout_ and _Caterpillar_.

However, Metryq's post has reminded me about playing _Age of Empires_ with the cheats that allow laser canons, rocket missiles and hoards of elephants. 

Did anyone ever play any of the _Dizzy_ games on the C64? They were very addictive.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2011)

no, but I liked Age of Empires.  I'm a bit low tech on games, but I quite like my ds, and am in the middle of Zelda; ocarina, which is just out on ds.  Also, Shiren the wanderer, which I think was the original pokemon game, and Sid Meiers Civilization Revolution; all good.  And would also have to admit to odd pacman game.


----------



## Metryq (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> I was just going to say that you can't beat _Space Invaders, Asteroids, Breakout_ and _Caterpillar_.



Oh, I loved those old "sprite" based arcade games. What is most amazing is how the brain can recognize so many things in the incredibly low-res graphics. (There's a topic for an entire psyche thesis.) Golden Shower's music video *Video Computer System* pays homage to all those old games (and _The Matrix_!).


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 4, 2011)

The earliest arcade game I was thrilled to play was one called "Starships", it was even in the 1973 film _Soylent Green _for a few moments. Atari released the home game version in 1977.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2011)

Talysia said:


> And for the Spectrum - Oh Mummy was one of my favourites, too, along with the Dizzy Egg games.



Yes, Dizzy Egg! Although that was another stupidly difficult game. I swear there was one bit, with water maybe, that me, my brother and friends just could not work out how to get across. 



Dave said:


> However, Metryq's post has reminded me about playing _Age of Empires_ with the cheats that allow laser canons, rocket missiles and hoards of elephants.



And yes, Age of Empires! I've still got Gold around here somewhere, I love games like that. Yeah, the cheats were awesome. 



springs1971 said:


> and am in the middle of Zelda; ocarina, which is just out on ds.



I was very, very tempted by that, seeing as how much I raved about Zelda in my previous post. But I only have a normal DS, not a 3DS. And I also talked to myself and said, well I've already got it on N64 and it's still brilliant and I think I'd prefer the N64 controls anyway. I would really like to try Zelda on the Wii, though, just so I can do all the fancy movements with the controllers.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2011)

HoopyFrood said:


> I was very, very tempted by that, seeing as how much I raved about Zelda in my previous post. But I only have a normal DS, not a 3DS. And I also talked to myself and said, well I've already got it on N64 and it's still brilliant and I think I'd prefer the N64 controls anyway. I would really like to try Zelda on the Wii, though, just so I can do all the fancy movements with the controllers.


 
I wouldn't get too excited about it, Hoopy.  It's a little clunky, I can't play it in 3d without threatening a migraine and am currently so fed up with the shadow temple I might chuck it out the window.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad that I didn't spend money on getting a whole new 3DS for it. I prefer it on a larger screen, I think, and after playing it so much on the N64, I'd probably notice the difference even more.

The Shadow Temple is awesome! Well, it's one of the better ones. At least it's fairly linear, and the end boss is one of my favourites.

But my ultimate favourite temple, and boss, is the temple after, the dessert temple. Awesome.

Honestly, I know the game like the back of my hand, so if you ever want any help...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll bear that in mind, Hoopy.  To be honest, I just need to pick it up and do some of the side quests, get some extra life, but the kids keep nicking it to ride Epona.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha, yes, that's always fun. And fishing! Well, I think it is, my friend was less than impressed when she sat there for half an hour, watching me try and coax a virtual fish to bite my line...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2011)

I can see that; my 6 year old's a demon at fishing.  Actually at most of the game.  Technically the console's theirs, but really Littest pet shop, there are limits.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 5, 2011)

I loved "Out of This World" one of the best games ever. Blackthorne was brilliant. Abe's Oddyssey is just a masterpiece.


----------



## JDP (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never played anything that was better than UFO:Enemy Unknown http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFO:_Enemy_Unknown

I'm yet to play a game more atmospheric. I can still remember the terror of encountering a chrysalid and ethereal for the first time. I still haven't recovered. The fact that you could rename your squad to your mates names was also pretty awesome.


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 5, 2011)

There's a UFO remake in the wings: http://www.xenonauts.com/
Looks like it has promise 

There's so many great games from the past. I think that the ones I still go back to and play today are few in number. Masters of Magic - a civilisation type game, with magic and fantastic creatures. Meridian 59 - the first graphical online mmorpg, currently free to play.

I have fond memories of way too many games to list


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 5, 2011)

_Starflight_  really had me hooked for a long time - along with _UFO Enemy_ _Unknown_ (one of the few games I've actually completed) and its predecessor _Laser Squad_ (This game taught me what happens when you pull the pin from a grenade but don't have enough action points left to throw the damn thing). Oh happy days.


----------



## Snowdog (Dec 5, 2011)

Foxbat said:


> _Starflight_  really had me hooked for a long time - along with _UFO Enemy_ _Unknown_ (one of the few games I've actually completed) and its predecessor _Laser Squad_ (This game taught me what happens when you pull the pin from a grenade but don't have enough action points left to throw the damn thing). Oh happy days.



Starflight was my first PC game (after having an Atari ST and an Amiga) and it is probably still my favourite. 

Some great old games I miss:

Starflight
X-Com: Terror From The Deep
Panzer General 1
Dungeon Master
Civilization 2
The Bards Tale (Atari ST)
Elite
Wizzball (Atari ST)
Eye Of The Beholder (Amiga)

Best arcade game I played (in pubs) - Mr Do


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 5, 2011)

Civ 2 is still surprisingly compatible with recent versions of windows. However, I find it hasn't aged as well as I remember when I replay it. Civ 5 was something of a disappointment, though I haven't played it for a good while and maybe they fixed that. Wizball was fantastic fun


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh Pokemon! Recently picked up the SoulSilver version - oh to relive the glorious best days along with a backlight so your spine does not have to contort to get every last drop of proper light to playby (that and they rejuggled the nighttime settings so that its no longer just hooting owls that appear). 

As for other old games a few that are certainly top of my list:
1) Dungeon Master 1 and 2 - great games and its a shame we never got Dungeon Master 3!

2) Starcraft - first ever game I owned *my family were late advancing into the techno world* and still one of the best for story, atmosphere, cinematics and overall gameplay.

3) Homeworld - operatic music with best story ever and 3D! 

4) Master of Orion 2 - can't really slip 1 in here, but 2 was certainly a well rounded and great fun game that has aged really well

5) Imperium Galactica 2 - can't be beat (except possibly partly by the game right above).


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> 3) Homeworld - operatic music with best story ever and 3D!


 
Yes, that was great. I tried starting it again a year ago, but it doesn't seem compatible with the graphics tablet I use instead of a mouse. Also, I had doubts whether I could bear to spend the hours painstakingly stealing all the ion cannon frigates from their spherical formation around that facility.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 6, 2011)

What about Half Life 2? It's probably one of the best SF dystopian games ever made, amazing storyline and the palpable atmosphere of that game made it one of the best in the history of games IMO


----------



## Metryq (Dec 6, 2011)

Our high school had a DEC PDP-11, and I remember my brother trying to write a version of Pac-Man using only the ASCII characters available. There was one test run where the monsters started eating the maze, and it was back to the drawing board. While my brother was working, he was constantly pestered by a classmate who wanted to "help," but was way out of his league. Since my brother showed an aptitude for programming, he was made an assistant admin, which gave him special access. When he finally finished the game—and it worked beautifully—the pest was insistent that he was going to write a Pac-Man game, too.

That's when my brother told him, "Oh, don't knock yourself out. I finally figured out the secret." Behind the scenes, my brother had already created a system command that linked "pacman" to his lengthy game code. So right in front of the pest he typed:

10 pacman
20 end
run

And the game started running right there! The pest freaked and ran for a terminal to try it himself. Meanwhile my brother was furiously removing the command link. So when the pest couldn't get the same three lines to work, my brother just innocently asked him, "Are you sure you typed it correctly?"


----------



## odangutan (Dec 6, 2011)

Jet Set Willy
Treasure Island Dizzy
Moonstone
Command & Conquer
System Shock 2
Baldur's Gate


----------



## soulsinging (Dec 6, 2011)

HoopyFrood said:


> One game that I can play _endlessly_ is Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Honestly, I will never get bored of that game and have played it more times than I can count. Brilliant game. Except for that damn' Water Temple, of course. Oh, and _Hey, listen! Hey, listen! Hey, listen!_ No! Can't you tell I'm trying to ignore you?!



This is the first game that came to my mind. Up until Uncharted 2, it was still the best game I ever played. Other favorites:

Genesis- Shining Force II
PS1- Metal Gear Solid
Nintendo- NES Play Action Football


----------



## Tecdavid (Dec 10, 2011)

The Spyro games for Playstation were my favourite when I was younger. I felt, and still do feel, they have a certain charm which has never successfully been replicated since.
Still, that might simply be due to the fact I played them when I was so young, and they therefore felt a little more meaningful and enchanting to me than a game would to me at this age. Or perhaps not, as I recently played Orcarina of Time (the original) for the first time not long ago, and I wholeheartedly agree that it deserves its high praise.
(Am I really the only one who had no trouble with the Water Temple? Really, I couldn't help but admire its intricacy and complexity, and that it forced you to check every nook and cranny twice over. The dungeon design in that game was spectacular - I really hope they didn't dumb anything down for the 3DS remake.)


----------



## Quokka (Dec 13, 2011)

Arcade: Black Tiger, Street Fighter 2, Raiden, Berserk, Ghost n Goblins

Commodore 64: Wizball, Defender of the Crown

Megadrive: Shining Force 1 & 2, Rock n Roll Racing, Dune 2 : Battle for Arrakis

PS1: Resident Evil: directors cut, Twisted Metal 1 & 2, Wipeout series.


I also have an old Sega Saturn that I picked up cheap solely so I can play Shining Force 3 if I ever get around to getting the cds.


----------



## Huttman (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, this is fun. I was lucky enough to be a part of the generation when the Atari 2600 just came out and arcades popped up _everywhere_. Yar's Revenge was one of the best 2600 games in my opinion. For the arcade, I played so many but Tempest stands out. I went to a convenience store once and there was a Tempest game with 43 credits on it and I got hooked. I have a MAME emulator on my PC so I still game those old arcade classics somewhat often. Robotron has the most plays on that. My next system after the Atari was a Sega Dreamcast and I loved San Fransisco Rush 2049. Oh my, yes. Driving games I have always had a soft spot for.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2011)

Here, I'm a man of the SNES and Windows 95 era, haha. That means I missed out on the Amiga, but no great loss, after seeing some of the games it held....

No, my favorites have been and always will be Super Mario World, LoZ:LttP, and the Final Fantasy games BEFORE Sony got their greedy hands onto the franchise. (Microsoft pretty well ruined it, or I should say Square Enix did so FOR Microsoft.) I wonder what FF would be like if it was still made for Nintendo platforms...?


----------



## Cayal (Dec 20, 2011)

Sony has nothing to do with Final Fantasy.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2011)

Cayal said:


> Sony has nothing to do with Final Fantasy.




Technically no, but it was when it migrated to their platform-the PS1-that the changes started that I disliked. Coincidence, I know, but I still stubbornly make that connection. 


Actually, I would have much preferred that Final Fantasy stay in the same genre style as I or II, rather than the cyberpunk of XIII or even the steampunk/semi-cyberpunk of VII and VIII. (VIII didn't really have any steampunk aspects to it, true, but VII did and that was, with the possible exceptions of XII and XIII, my least favorite FF.)


----------



## LadyLara (Dec 20, 2011)

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> I wonder what FF would be like if it was still made for Nintendo platforms...?


 
Wel you'd have to jump about in the middle of your living room, flapping your arms about, and playing bowling mini-games in a disgustingly simplified gimmicky game. I'd imagine. Or prodding 3D things with a stylus.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps preferable to what they've done to the series now.


----------



## Adasunshine (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahhh back in the day I used to own an Atari thingymajig and I must say that I have to agree with Dave and go with:

Caterpillar
Space Invaders
Asteroids and a couple of others:

PacMan
Decathlon... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUe2t3EgL60

I would love to play this game again, the pain in the palm of my hand after trying to beat my _nan_ in the 100m... it's a memory to treasure!  My favourite event was always the Pole Vault though... 

xx


----------



## Metryq (Dec 20, 2011)

Did someone say _PacMan_?


----------



## Huttman (Dec 21, 2011)

Adasunshine said:


> Ahhh back in the day I used to own an Atari thingymajig and I must say that I have to agree with Dave and go with:
> 
> Caterpillar
> Space Invaders
> ...



Ha! My friend and I broke or wore down so many joysticks with Decathlon. After playing that game it felt like you went through a workout. Activision games made the atari really worth having, Kaboom and River Raid and Megamania being my favs. BTW, the pole vault event had a quirk to it and by pressing the button repeatedly while soaring through the air, you could fly upwards (offscreen) for 5+ seconds and amass a huge score when you landed. A good Atari emulator is the Stella. Just have to g00gle the roms.
http://stella.sourceforge.net/downloads.php


----------



## Quokka (Dec 21, 2011)

It was probably a few years later when my brothers and I started killing our joysticks with Summer Games on the C64, I also remember Hyper Olympics/ Track and Field for the arcade and all the tricks people had for it, seeing older kids scrapping coins across the buttons, karate chopping them 

I had some friends over the other night and galaga, double dragon, golden axe and metal slug all got a bit of a bash on the mame cabinet, great games.

I never had an atari but pit fall, wizard of wor and HERO were favourites when playing at a friends house. I also had never played Adventure until a few years ago when I was reading about old rpgs and I still had a bit of fun getting my coloured square about the castle nearly 30 years later.


----------



## Huttman (Dec 21, 2011)

A bit of trivia for Adventure for Atari, it was the first video game with a purposed easter egg. An invisible dot found in the black castle allowed your 'colored square' to pass through a wall near the yellow castle to see the creator of the game's name.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 21, 2011)

Arcade Games: Dragon's Lair, Asteroids, Missle Command, Tron, Berzerk, Gunfight, Space Invaders, Tempest, Defender, Space Gun, Mortal Kombat, Battle Zone, Donkey Kong, Shark Attack, Elevators, Xenophobe, Beer Tapper, Burger Time, Spy Hunter, Wizard of Wor and GORF

Some of my favorites.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 26, 2011)

*D-Generation* was another favourite of mine (despite the fact that it also used to do my head in)

Another called* Gravity* on the Atari ST. Can't remember it all but it had to do with flying through space using gravity wells. I remember I like it though.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Dec 27, 2011)

*Worms Armageddon*, the first *Diablo*, I still play *Age of Empires 2 *with my cousins/brothers sometimes, and many others.

Good thread!


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Mule *and *Starflight* on the old Atari.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 27, 2011)

Miner 49er and Bounty Bob Strikes Back. The Last Starfighter. All Atari greats...


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 27, 2011)

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> Technically no, but it was when it migrated to their platform-the PS1-that the changes started that I disliked. Coincidence, I know, but I still stubbornly make that connection.
> 
> 
> Actually, I would have much preferred that Final Fantasy stay in the same genre style as I or II, rather than the cyberpunk of XIII or even the steampunk/semi-cyberpunk of VII and VIII. (VIII didn't really have any steampunk aspects to it, true, but VII did and that was, with the possible exceptions of XII and XIII, my least favorite FF.)



Interestingly enough, there were 4 main FF games on the PSX, two of which were actually great (VIII is for me still rather strange...good game, shitty characters would sum it up for me, except for Zell, the guy rocked). And I will challenge ANYONE to tell me what exactly they hate about IX and was done better in Nintendo's hayday. 

Plus, hadn't Nintendo screwed the pooch with Sony, the FF games would still be on Nintendo's consoles, only on Sony developed equipment.  However you dice it, Nintendo's to blame (I kid, I kid, but it is something to think about).


----------



## jaccob (Dec 28, 2011)

My favorite old game is  Arkanoid.I always  playing this time to my free time.


----------



## jaccob (Jan 9, 2012)

My favorite old games  Arkonoid.I spend my free time to playing this game.I have completed its all rounds.It is very interesting game.


----------



## jaccob (Jan 11, 2012)

My Favorite OLD games are:-

-Half-Life 2
-SimCity 2000
-Fallaut
-Call of Duty


----------



## Bugg (Jan 11, 2012)

Back in the Amiga days:

The Secret of Monkey Island
Frontier: Elite II
UFO: Enemy Unknown
It Came From the Desert
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Championship Manager


----------



## Starchaser3000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Double Dragon on the NES.


----------



## wookie8472 (Jan 13, 2012)

constructor on psone,
command and conquer, especially retalliation, 
robocop 3 on amiga 600, 
alex the kid on master system, (built in.),
elite and stunt car racer on c64,
rock and roll racing on the megadrive,
robocop vs terminator on megadrive, 
magic land dizzy on c64, 
hexen on the saturn,
doom on every platform,
freedom fighters on ps2 or xbox,
x2 the threat on pc,
and finally, pang on c64 cartridge.
oh, yeah, green beret on the amstrad cpc 464.


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 14, 2012)

Nintendo - Rygar & Metroid


----------

